# Mighty busy spring so far



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We're being inundated in Barn Owls this year - we have 17 right now from just hatched to learning to hunt mice stages. Then we seem to be getting a lot of Kestrels this year??? We usually only get a Kestrel once every couple years, but we have 9 already this spring. Four were on their way to the flea market to be sold as pets when the DOW guys caught up with the idiots that took them out of their nest. Two came in with bad GI infections and are responding well to the anti-biotics. Then three more from the park. We also have several Great Horned Owls and a little Screech Owl. And I have two baby pijs and two just hatched pijs. Luckily I was able to slip the two hatches in on one of my Momma pijs that only had one baby and she is taking care of the hatches - good Momma bird.

Mighty cute little fellow - he came in kind of torn up looks like maybe a kitty cat got on him, but he's all healed up now and flying, all that is left to do is teach him to catch mice and he will be off into the world.










Then there's little gang of cuties, they had their nest blown out of a tree at a local park and were being approached by a large dog, luckily the dog owner had her dog on a leash and was able to pick them up before her dog did. They are all going to be OK with a little TLC and lots of sliced up mouse inards and chicken livers.










And last but not least we have the little birds, so far one baby Robin and one baby House Finch have hatched from eggs that came in, they are looking good and both should be ready for release in another week or so.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Those really are amazing pictures.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Your pictures are always a treat  The animals in your neck of the woods are so lucky to have you as a friend. 
I love the owl. And the triples are such interesting birds. 
The robin and the finch look equally interested in whatever is on that tweezer (I have a "don't ask, don't tell" approach to food).


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful babies! That house finch looks like he has a full crop, but I guess his eyes are bigger than his stomach!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, that little one sure does look interested in that bit of food! Like in, "Gee, can I have some too??!"  

Simply TERRIFIC PICTURES, Nab!!

Your posts are always so anticipated! What lovelies you get to help!!

Hugs, Scritches and WARM  Healing Thoughts To ALL!!

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Loved the pictures. You have been extremely busy!!

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AWWWW .. wonderful, Nab!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

I love all the pictures and those babies, even with what they must eat  they are so cute. They really are thriving well in your care.

I also enjoyed the baby pigeons pics on Terry's birthday thread. It is wonderful you mother G is now a rehabber too, and raising the little ones for you.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update NAB, & such a busy one at that. 

Your pictues are wonderful, as usual.
The babies are too adorable. LOVE the background.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, you keep amazing me with all you and your GF do for the wildlife in NV. I so enjoyed all the pictures - this time I can't pick a favorite because they are all so good. I do love the expression on the little finch's face but I am partial to finches anyhow. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All of the birds you help are just stunning, Nab! Beautiful and lucky little guys, aren't they. Good luck to you and them and thanks for helping them out.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

Always look forward to seeing your posts.

Linda


----------

